# Taking budgies out of the cage



## mimibudgies (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi 
I have had two female budgies for two years now. I can get them to sit on my finger or shoulder if there is millet, but if I start moving then they will jump off back into their cage. I don't have a budgie-proof room (I don't even have my own room!) so I don't know how to safely get them out. They can come out if I put millet out but as soon as the millet finishes they will go back in. How can I get them out of their cage and make them stay out? I really want to tame them.
Thanks
Mimi


----------



## Ladyfish (Dec 25, 2017)

In my front room is where I have their cage. In front of their cage is the coffee table. On the coffee table which is lined with newspaper is their mirror. Having the mirror there has enticed Mick to fly out of the cage.

I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

What's the room set up like where the budgies' cage is and what are the other factors (other people? pets? small place? large place?)? How many hours a day can you honestly spend with them? This will help up come up with a plan for you. 

Also, what are their names and do you have a pic?


----------



## mimibudgies (Feb 22, 2018)

The cage is in the living room, which is very open (there are no doors) and it's basically where everyone is. The area has two really big windows, some sofas, and it's connected to the dining room and kitchen. it's basically the center of the house. We have some guppies in the same room but no other pets. I have a little brother who can be quite annoying when I'm trying to tame them, and I don't know what to do about him. I can probably spend about 2 hours on weekdays with them, and as much time as it takes on weekends. 
Their names are Muffin and Bubbles. I actually don't have a picture as I would have to upload the picture on my computer from my phone. Sorry


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Its much better to have a smaller budgie-safe room in which you an work with your budgies if you want to work on taming and bonding with them.
Aren't there any rooms in your home that have a door? Even a bathroom would be workable. You'd simply need to cover any mirrors and windows during the time the birds are out of the cage.

It is normal for budgies to want to go back into their cage rather than be moved away from it against their will. Remember, their cage is their "safe" place. Taming and bonding takes a great deal of time and patience an is all about helping the birds learn to trust you. They must come to the understanding that you will not force them to be touched and handled against their will. Taming is actually about letting them choose to be with you. 

Setting up a small playgym outside their cage with a favorite toy and some millet can help to entice them to want to explore a bit.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
When We Don't Want Eggs
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## mimibudgies (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks FaeryBee! So would I take the whole cage to another room while having taming sessions? The cage is quite big and heavy. Should I simply move the cage to a new room altogether? I keep the cage in the living room so they can see us often. Also, I have a playstand but they are scared of it since it's quite big (one of those java branch ones) and my mom won't let me buy a different one.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've come to a great place to learn even more about budgies! You have been given great advice above. 

It's great to keep them in the living room, as that's where the people tend to hang out. However, you can always pin up a sheet in the doorway or something similar to make the room a bit smaller and closed in if you can't move their cage. 

It's important not to force them to come out if they don't want to, as FaeryBee said, their cage is their safe space so it's normal for them not to come out. 

My girl is also scared of big, new toys/things, but if I keep it by her cage long enough and interact with it (like touching it and making excited noises, putting one of her favorite toys by/on it, putting treats near it) then eventually she warms up to it :thumbsup: 

Be sure to read through all of the links above, which include the many articles and stickies that we have here! If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Please keep us posted on how things go! We'd love to meet your budgies when you get the chance hoto:

Best wishes! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I have the large Prevue Hendrex F050 cages and am able to roll them fairly easily from one room into another whenever necessary.

Prevue Hendryx F050 Flight Cage

However, if your cage isn't one you can roll easily into another room for the training sessions for Muffin and Bubbles, then using sheets to cordon off a portion of the room as StarlingWings suggested would be a great option. 
Depending on how long the distances between walls are, you may be able to use tension rods to hang up the sheets or curtains.

Best wishes!*


----------



## mimibudgies (Feb 22, 2018)

*Taming budgies*

Hi
I've been trying to tame my two female budgies for two years now and have pretty much given up. 
Bubbles will sit on my finger occasionally but won't come out of the cage unless there's millet on my hand. Muffin is scared of everything unless millet is involved. 
I've gotten both to sit on my head but that was because there was millet. I don't understand how to make them come out of their cage without using so much millet (as soon as the millet finishes, they panic and fly back in). 
They prefer an empty cage over a room full of toys, so I can't really use a toy. They like herbs and fruit, but not if they have to leave the cage for it. I have a playstand which they are scared of (even with millet). 
The cage is in the living room which is very open. I have left the door open for _hours_ but they don't come out. I'm genuinely helpless as to what to do.
Please help! 
Thanks
Mimi


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

If they don't want to come out of their cage they don't have to and you can't force them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your budgies view their cage as their "safe" place and they are not ready to venture out into the big scary room around it.

You should never force your budgies. 
The decision must be theirs.
This was addressed in your previous thread which I've now merged with this one.

Your budgies obviously don't have the level of trust to remain outside their cage and you must respect that. 
I recommend you continue to work with them on a regular and consistent basis (inside their cage) each and every day to help them learn to trust you.

Simply sit next to their cage with your hand in the cage for a period of 10 - 15 minutes two or three times a day. Don't move your hand and don't try to touch your budgies.

After a week, hold a tiny bit of millet or seed in your hand and see if either of them are brave enough to come to your hand to get the seed. Again, hold your hand still and allow this to be their choice.

You are going to have to have a lot of patience if you want to tame and bond with your birds.*


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi there. I just thought I'd share a little tip that helped my birds find the confidence to venture out of their cage. My birds (although I've only had them for 4 weeks), have been pretty adventurous and brave from the start though, so it might be their personalities more than anything. Anyway, I placed a perch on the door of the cage (on the inside of the cage). Then I'd open the cage door and leave it open (fully supervising of course), making the perch then become on the outside. The birds were already comfortable with the perch and would happily sit on it. After awhile they'd start climbing up the outside of the cage, then they ventured further into the room. I also added some extra perches to the outside of the cage, just so they had plenty of choices, as well as perches and swings etc in the room for them to land on while out of the cage. Best of luck. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

